# plow shield ??



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a western unimount and my blade is has 2 holes and some more making progress towards the cutting edge. Has anybody used one of those poly plow shield from northern tool. that bolts on your plow? I don't think welding is an option as the metel is just to thin and the hole is to big.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

wait till summer. cut skin off . blast it up to bare steel. get local steel shop to roll new skin. weld it on and paint it with rustoleum sunburst red. then its a like new plow. 

the skin kits you asked of can be a paint to get on some blades. and work good for the price. but i didnt like the one i used on a plow i was sellin tho.


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

That sounds like alot of work I am better off looking for a newer blade sandblast it and paint it and bolt it on. Plus my steel shop are spendy around here


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Depending how old your blade is and if it is straight or not will depend on how well the plastic shield works. 

I put one on a old Western Pro plow I had. The blade was straight and it worked well for sprucing up the looks and plugged the holes it had. The draw back was you can not seal it with caulk around the edges or it will bend/break when the blade flex's. This means snow and water will get between the shield and blade rusting out the whole blade faster then it would have if left bare. 

I would not use one again because of that problem. If I was going to sell the plow and wanted to fancy it up some I may put one on, but only to make it look better and sell. 

You may be better off welding a couple of plates on the back side of the blade if the holes are that big. Otherwise I would just get a new blade/moldboard and bolt it on. 

Which I have now done with the plow I have. One advantage to a new/used moldboard is you can replace all the hardware at the same time and pretty much renew/restore what you have.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Have a metal shop roll a piece of stainless for it, and you;ll never have to mess with it again.


----------

